# مساعده في تعلم ميكانيكا السفن ارجو الرد



## mohamed garib (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله \ قرات في جريده عن دورات تعلم ميكانيكا السفن باكاديميه السفن من وقت طويل واريد معرفه كيف التحق بالدورات وما هي الشروط فانا حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي وهل ميكانيكي السفن مطلوب ؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## HAADY (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ mohamed garib :

يمكنك قراءة صفحات الموضوعين التاليين بتأن ففيهما جواب لتساؤلاتك ويمكنك تصفح باقي مواضيع منتدى الهندسة البحرية ففيها تغطية لكثير من الجوانب التي تسال عنها 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64946.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89075.html


----------

